# My version of A diy spray bar on the cheap



## Samjpikey (25 Sep 2013)

Hi guys , 
To night I decided I want to add more flow to my tank to see if I can drive the ph lower without increasing the co2 injection rate. 

I am only getting a ph drop of .6 after 3 hours of injection. 

 I have a 800 PLH power head and I wanted to make a spray bar so this is what I came up with , cost very cheap and looks a lot better then my non diy spray bar . 
People may not like it but I think it's brilliant . 

I had some clear 13mm flexible pipe amongst my aladdins cave of aqurium gear, you can get this for 50p per meter from any diy shop




 

As you can see is not very straight hahha so I had some off cuts of plastic/ wood and made a channel for the pipe to fit into to help keep it straight. Anything can be used for this.




 


I then poured boiling water down over the pipe to mold it straight , then I poured cold water over it and left in for 10 mins ( i had some food) 


As you can see now I have a nice straight pipe  


 

I then placed it back into the channel and marked on the wood the distance of each hole . 
2mm holes drilled every 30mm , then carefully drilled the holes avoiding going through the other side.


 

I attached all the suction cups, I had some Spare but I think I got 20 for 99pence (fleabay) 


 

I washed it out and took a bung off a black spray bar and pushed that into the end, but anything can be used for this . 


 

Now it's in the tank and looks better then my main spray bar  



 

I didn't plan this I just made it up as I went along and thought I would share , 

So I think for less then a £1 you have a full length spray bar that works and looks like a professional made one IMO  

Cheers


----------



## jojouk (25 Sep 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Sep 2013)

That looks a whole lot better


----------



## foxfish (26 Sep 2013)

Looks great & well put together, the main difference in appearance will be the clarity of the pipe v acrylic & the suckers but, in function it should work very well.


----------



## Wallace (26 Sep 2013)

Nice work. 

I did something similar to extend the length of my spray bar.


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Sep 2013)

I don't know how long it will last etc but it looks fine and works brilliantly , and is very cheap . 
For a quick fix or flow adjustments etc the idea is there  
Hopefully for me i will see a difference . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## terry82517 (26 Sep 2013)

That's pretty decent mate! 
Look forward to hearing if u get that extra drop!


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Sep 2013)

terry82517 said:


> That's pretty decent mate!
> Look forward to hearing if u get that extra drop!




I did see an extra .1 of a drop , I know it's not massive but it's an improvement , but it also made the ph drop quicker . 
But as we all know its also about flow/ turnover for nutrients etc so hopefully now I've covered my back 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Samjpikey (30 Sep 2013)

Heres a quick vid of my spray bar in action , 

The top one is my main filter and as you can see that's pointing down (maybe to much. ) and my DIY spray bar is below . 
It's runs from a 800 LPH power head  
It's really effective I think 
Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (30 Sep 2013)

I do like this hope you don't mind I may use your idea in my 30l when I set it up as plan on using an eheim aquaball 60 but will want a full length spray bar, part of the enjoyment for me is having a go at diy parts so I'll keep this in mind for a few weeks time once my filter arrives
Hope this is ok ta

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (1 Oct 2013)

Of corse that is why I shared it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Richardbunting (27 Mar 2014)

Out of interest is this diy jobby still going strong? Thinking of doing this to my tank it seems highly desireable!


----------

